# Stock ride height for 66 GTO



## Goatlocker117 (Nov 18, 2016)

Need some help finding the stock ride heigh for the 66 GTO 2 door hardtop. Mine is sitting way too low, to be exact, from the ground to the bottom of the wheel well is 24inches. Im riding way too low especially with 3 inch exhaust. Need to know the exact stock ride height so I can determine what route im gonna take. Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This is from the shop manual;


----------



## Goatlocker117 (Nov 18, 2016)

You're awesome, thanks!


----------

